# LFTS 11/8



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Philhb42 said:


> I’m sick to my stomach. Beautiful 3.5 year old ten point comes in straight on. 130” at least probably would of been my biggest buck to date. Using crossbow for less movement because my cover in gone in this stand, usually use normal bow. At 14 yards slowly shoulder the crossbow and hit my binos which spooks him away. Unbelievable first good chance ive had in years. I could throw this crossbow on the ground right now!


One thing I've learned over the years regardless of weapon choice is not have anything hanging around my neck unless tucked in my clothing.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not much better than a little sun, a little snow and seeing the breath of a buck as he chases and pants.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Coffee... warm coffee and OMELETTE sounds great right now! Western omelette with salsa!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Small 4 point just cruised by at 15 yards. Makes me feel better about making the move from original stand. Had to break through ice to get to stand. Once in stand boots froze onto stand that was already iced over. Every move sounds like glass breaking under my feet. Figured this wouldn’t work so I made a quick move to my shack. Has a scrape and runway at 15 yards.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

There moving this morning, second good 8pt went by about 20 minutes ago, then I I had a little 6 or 8 pt chase a doe right to my tree, you can hear them coming this morning.
Flight


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone think today will top yesterday's LFTS thread? Good luck to those hunting. I'm stuck in the office for one more day.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Just had a little spike walk by about 45 yds out


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Milosh said:


> I missed this guy twice today after 1st shot he took 2 bounds turned and came back I was able to knock another arrow and proceeded to miss again. I only carry 2 arrows so I’m sitting in stand arrow less at the moment. I had a 6 point push a doe by me 5-10 minutes after I missed.


That has to sting! Beautiful buck!
Another thing that stings is I am once again live from the stupid office.
Good luck all and keep us office folk entertained and frustrated that we aren't out there as well!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Coffee... warm coffee and OMELETTE sounds great right now! Western omelette with salsa!


Go with the western style with gravy on top! gotta go with the gravy.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

And good bacon!! Gotta had good bacon!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

And just like that a pulled the shot!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

You guys are nutz. I'm gonna make like this years DNR patch and find me an elevated heated stand on public land to hunt from.

Really. I managed 3 hours last night with 5 layers. I'm already lazy - the weather is making me lazier. Guess I need to find a pop-up to sleep in for the rest of my rutcation.

Really though.. Good providence to everyone. Doing honey-do's and staying warm - will pray for everyone's extremities to remain intact and ensure safe warm hunting for all.

In my neck of the woods - I'm suspecting some lock-up gonna move areas. Bucks every night - then fawns....nothing but fawns...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

4 little bucks so far...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Philhb42 said:


> I’m sick to my stomach. Beautiful 3.5 year old ten point comes in straight on. 130” at least probably would of been my biggest buck to date. Using crossbow for less movement because my cover in gone in this stand, usually use normal bow. At 14 yards slowly shoulder the crossbow and hit my binos which spooks him away. Unbelievable first good chance ive had in years. I could throw this crossbow on the ground right now!


Hang on , he probably didn't go far before stopping to........









(Hey , we can't kill em all.)


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Jet08 said:


> Go with the western style with gravy on top! gotta go with the gravy.


I’m not a coffee guy or salsa on my eggs, but gravy, now that just might be worth a try !
Flight


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I was thinking burger, beer and boobs!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Spike chasing by me.. followed by largest buck in my 40 plus years .. to far away but a pleasure to see.. he chased off another borderline shooter . Fun morning . Stand is so creaky with cold weather can’t Move much! Western Isabella co



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it’s a deer and it’s a squirrel.....I think it’s a squirrel and it’s a deer, my necks getting sore!
Flight


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Groundsize said:


> And just like that a pulled the shot!


?? You missed?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Bitter Sweet for me today. Wasn't planning on hunting until tomorrow. Transmission has been getting weird on my work ride, finally gave it up this morning just after I got here. Gonna have it towed to buddies trans shop and probably hit the woods! 

Gotta make the best of it. Maybe I'll get a wall hanger. What's another $500 on top of a rebuild bill!? 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I think it’s a deer and it’s a squirrel.....I think it’s a squirrel and it’s a deer, my necks getting sore!
> Flight


I can't tell you how many times I've got excited about so many squirrels and as soon as I don't look....... Deer!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Milosh said:


> I missed this guy twice today after 1st shot he took 2 bounds turned and came back I was able to knock another arrow and proceeded to miss again. I only carry 2 arrows so I’m sitting in stand arrow less at the moment. I had a 6 point push a doe by me 5-10 minutes after I missed.


Take your time and pick a SPOT !


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> I was thinking burger, beer and boobs!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Gonna cook 2 eggs side by side, sunny side up. Closest I'm gonna get to boobs for a few days lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Sam22 said:


> ?? You missed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yup pulled the shot. Least I missed


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

After being pinned in the office this week and watching nice bucks everywhere on the to and from work and seeing all the deer in the LFTS threads, I thought about calling in this morning. The thermometer said 18 and I said I'm going to work. No deer spotted on the drive in this morning. Probably all in the woods I hunt, lol.

Good luck out there fellas shoot straight!


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> I was thinking burger, beer and boobs!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not necessarily in that order! Lol!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 453387


Buddy told me to tie a string around it and put the string through the flys as you get dressed. Never tried it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Buddy told me to tie a string around it and put the string through the flys as you get dressed. Never tried it.


Lmao! Sounds like a good way to get a dead, purple weenie


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

First time I can say: Let one fly! 

Shot it high 

I don't think the bolt was seated all the way back because the shot came out arching and slower than normal. 

I was hiking back to the truck having given up on the morning and a damn buck was bouncing toward me on the same trail!

I froze. He kept coming.

I raised the bow and clicked off safety. He kept coming.

At about 35 yards - a bit outside of my comfortable range - he stopped and looked around, turned broadside to get a sniff of the woods, and looked like he was going to decide to head in. So, I fired. 

Now I'm kicking myself for not double checking the bolt, for not waiting to see if he'd get closer, for not setting up in that area originally, etc etc etc and I'm off to work to let that rattle around in my head all day. Ugh.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

BucksandDucks said:


> Buddy told me to tie a string around it and put the string through the flys as you get dressed. Never tried it.


After getting cold enough, doesn't the string just fall off?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Macs13 said:


> First time I can say: Let one fly!
> 
> Shot it high
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great learning experience. I remember my first few encounters and the buck fever. Sounds like you had a good hunt and will be better prepared for the next opportunity.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

BucksandDucks said:


> Buddy told me to tie a string around it and put the string through the flys as you get dressed. Never tried it.


Sounds like a plan!
Flight


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

BucksandDucks said:


> Buddy told me to tie a string around it and put the string through the flys as you get dressed. Never tried it.


Or coax it out with a piece of lettuce....


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Unless squirrel’s grunt something is going on to my right !
Flight


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Unless squirrel’s grunt something is going on to my right !
> Flight
> View attachment 453391


Constipated


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Or coax it out with a piece of lettuce....


Lettuce?! Hahaha wth?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Or coax it out with a piece of lettuce....


Oh wait I'm running a little slow in the cold. I got it now.... tuuuurtle


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 more bucks nothing big. All settled down now


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 453387


That’s funny as hell don’t care who you are


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> Only in Ferndale and Saugatuck


Don't forget Ann Arbor!! 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I’m stuck at work, but got a happy text from my brother. He scored on one of our shooters down in Cass. Same bro that got the dandy behind his house in Allegan County early season. Heck of a year!


And here I thought it would be the kids on the phone in school . CONGRATS to your brother ! 
I'm waiting for a txt to see if I can make it out, hopefully out in a bit ! Good luck all


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> Don't forget Ann Arbor!!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


you misspelled east lansing wrong


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Well I knew it was a mistake going to the blind hungry. Decided to let one of the big girls have it this morning. She walked out and my mouth started to water. Going to get her cleaned up and have some lunch. Back in the stand in a couple hours. Beautiful day to be in the woods. Added a pic for viewing pleasure.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

5 hours was all this skinny guy could take, especially with zero deer after sun up. Back to private land for afternoon. Went and checked out the carcass i spotted from the stand, was a 1 1/2 spike, not a fawn. I know coyotes are capable of taking adult deer but what do you guys think the chances are that is what happened?


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

MichiFishy said:


> 5 hours was all this skinny guy could take, especially with zero deer after sun up. Back to private land for afternoon. Went and checked out the carcass i spotted from the stand, was a 1 1/2 spike, not a fawn. I know coyotes are capable of taking adult deer but what do you guys think the chances are that is what happened?


pretty high. I've seen videos of them taking down 8 points before


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> And here I thought it would be the kids on the phone in school . CONGRATS to your brother !
> I'm waiting for a txt to see if I can make it out, hopefully out in a bit ! Good luck all


Hahahaha! MS always minimized on the desk top. Sneak a peek occasionally Only thing that keeps me sane


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Made the move. Time to eat and settle in for the afternoon.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw no more deer than just that one group. Home for lunch. A couple of buttons have the same idea apparently.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Hahahaha! MS always minimized on the desk top. Sneak a peek occasionally Only thing that keeps me sane


good to see i'm not alone on this ninja-ing while at work lol


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

BulldogOutlander said:


> pretty high. I've seen videos of them taking down 8 points before


Well im willing to believe it. Even if coyotes didnt kill it, there were a lot feeding on it, probably 75% of meat gone. I sat there yesterday as well so in 12 hours they pretty much disappeared him. I just youtubed that video, impressive, to say the least.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Well I knew it was a mistake going to the blind hungry. Decided to let one of the big girls have it this morning. She walked out and my mouth started to water. Going to get her cleaned up and have some lunch. Back in the stand in a couple hours. Beautiful day to be in the woods.


CONGRATS partner ! Don't forget a picture, you weapon and deer. Hope ya be add to it this evening, good luck


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

*Sat there yesterday, he wasnt there


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. A couple of notes. 

- Buck fever? Possibly! LOL... Fortunately, I had no time to think on this one, however. I've found myself over adrenalined up when I've heard and seen them coming in but this one was more of an "autopilot" type of deal (unfortunately, I think Boeing may have designed mine).

- with the Barnett Quad 400, there's no need to be seated. Old school crossbow. I had a solid base and was firmly planted, so that should've been good enough.

I think more and more that the bolt wasn't seated all the way back. I had been hiking with a bolt at the ready and sometimes they slip a little forward on this bow, I've noticed. It was the one thing I forgot to check before shooting. I think that's why I could see the flight of the bolt. I've never been able to see it before when shooting at the target because it's so fast. This felt more like when the football slips out of your hand and you throw a wounded duck. 

Head down, getting nervous with gun season approaching, but I'm not knocked out yet. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Sons birthday today so I will be lfts on some marshy midland public land tmrw morning. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

At 11 am the wind started swirling and sending my scent right towards the main bedding area around so I high tailed it outta there for lunch. Hope the wind straightens out like forecasted for this afternoon! 

Saw 15 or so deer this morning including a real nice 8 point. I just can't seem to get them in range this week. I have seen several nice bucks but haven't been able to get any of them in range yet. Maybe tonight is the night!!


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Macs13, I had a deflection last Saturday. Once I found my bolt and it was clean I was relieved it wasnt a gut shot. Still stung a bit but it could have been worse. I was overconfident, in my mind my tag was on him before I let it fly.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

One of my sons just sent me this.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> One of my sons just sent me this.


The one I'm most familiar with has a silver truck.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I cant decide if I am going to hunt out of @johnhunter247 tree-stand or @HUBBHUNTER tree-stand tonight.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 453455
> One of my sons just sent me this.


reminds me of some of the photos i send when i get one. Last year was a blood trail from my drag.. The year before was a photo of a spent shell casing and a downed doe in the background, and the year before was just a photo of a spent shell casing on the edge of my blind window lol


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Trap Star said:


> I cant decide if I am going to hunt out of @johnhunter247 tree-stand or @HUBBHUNTER tree-stand tonight.


Please decide I go to the other one! Lol


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

michiganreaper said:


> Please decide I go to the other one! Lol


You could just hunt out of @DEDGOOSE stand, he never makes it to the stand anyway. He will never know.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 453455
> One of my sons just sent me this.


Looks like a button buck hoof to me.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> You could just hunt out of @DEDGOOSE stand, he never makes it to the stand anyway. He will never know.


One of my good friends went on vacation with his family so badly wanted slip in his stand take a few pics and go your view is beautiful and your plots look great and text to him. I wouldn't a hunted just the pictures

When I told him today he laughed his butt off.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> I cant decide if I am going to hunt out of @johnhunter247 tree-stand or @HUBBHUNTER tree-stand tonight.


Those stands are open but the B1G1 is gone!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

BulldogOutlander said:


> you misspelled east lansing wrong


No, I didn't. You totally missed the joke...

I couldn't care less about the school that is there. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Looks like a button buck hoof to me.


Yes, like father, like son. My reply to his picture was “send me a pic of his buttons.” Rather than sending a picture his reply was “he got nice nubs.”


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Those stands are open but the B1G1 is gone!


Waiting on coordinates. Just  into my DM. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 453463


"You have wounded it, its blood is on the leaves." in my best Schwarzenegger. 

Looks like a good trail


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> Yes, like father, like son. My reply to his picture was “send me a pic of his buttons.” Rather than sending a picture his reply was “he got nice nubs.”


A super mature button buck will score anywhere from 6 4/8" to 7 6/8". Let me know if you get him scored.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Picture of him and his deer:


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Got to my stand this AM, could see from the snow that does had bedded nearby. Saw 3 on their feet and a lil forkhorn this morning. Pulled the camera card when I went in for lunch and there was my target buck, got to my stand 1 hour before me and was checking those beds. Needless to say it was a quick break and I'm back in the stand. Hoping for my first birthday buck. Feels like a good afternoon for killin.


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

Didn't kill anything but my snooze button this morning, out here for the afternoon in the SELP. Saw a lot of midday action driving around for work this past week.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> I was thinking burger, beer and boobs!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s my kind of breakfast.
And lunch...
And dinner...


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 453477
> Picture of him and his deer:


Cobgrats to your boy. Great buck!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

I am in, 3 sparkys harassing a yearling doe already
Shoot straight!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good buck! Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll be hunting in less than 24 hours. At least I have that goin' fer me, which is nice...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got back into the stand at 2:30. Bumped a fawn on the way into the stand tonight...hoping one of the big bucks I have on camera decide to make an appearance tonight and give me a shot!

Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

T Brown said:


> 209# dressed.
> View attachment 453525
> View attachment 453527



That'll do nicely.. nice shootin'


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

2 30pm get McDonalds, 2 45 arrive at parking spot, 2 46 getting rid of mcdonalds, up the in tree by 3 00, 3 01 draining the main vane. Gonna be a good night!


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Half ass solo pic lol. I’ll try and get to the story later, have to help the old people this afternoon and it depends how drunk I get.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

T Brown said:


> 209# dressed.
> View attachment 453525
> View attachment 453527


CONGRATS ! And I'd be real drunk after that one


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Heading out for the first time since I got this rotten cold ! It's the best time to hunt and I'm sick ! Took a maximum dose of Tylenol Cold and strapping myself in ! Wife's sick too so she told me I have to shoot a smaller one since she's not leaving the wood stove tonight. The last two does dressed in the 120's so I guess instead of loading it in the truck I'll drag it home with my John Deere B !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

T Brown said:


> Half ass solo pic lol. I’ll try and get to the story later, have to help the old people this afternoon and it depends how drunk I get.
> View attachment 453539


I'd have a couple drinks too! Congrats


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Red squirrel is GROWLING at me...

Could have rabies


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I apologize if the 3 inches of meat meme caused any lost opportunities at deer today. I know I laughed loud enough to spook anything within 100 yards when my buddy sent it to me.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Anyone think today will top yesterday's LFTS thread? Good luck to those hunting. I'm stuck in the office for one more day.


If it does it's only because it's Friday and more people are out.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Punching in for the pm hunt. 2 little bucks squared off in the alley before I could ascend.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Ready for an evening sit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just came back. Get out there and stir something up!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Got in about 10 minutes ago, better late than never. Hopefully something shows up


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

All settled in overlooking some scrapes- SE Ohio


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Locked and loaded...SE Sanilac County.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

In stand, ready to enjoy the evening. Playing cat n mouse with this buck I've had two encounters with now. I'm on the edge of his bedroom. I got in clean as far as I know. He's the best one I've seen this year (which isn't saying much), so I've decided to go in after him.


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Been out since 2. 2 fawns and a doe. Had pictures of movement all day on the wireless cam. NE newaygo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

In the stand since 215. Saw three bucks this morning. Shot at one. Completely pulled my shot bad. Let’s see if this evening is any better.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Caught up in the thread now. Wind in my face 20ft up. About 10in of snow on the ground here, 30 degrees. Good luck to everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Feels waaaaay colder than I think it is...


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Another shooter...same trail...same story..60 yards 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Fisherman6 said:


> Shooter at 60 yards. Ducked back over a ridge for now. Hope he comes back around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Give him a grunt or bleat!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Horseshoe said:


> Rocking the doe deke in Van Buren. Already had a decent 8 cruise by. He apparently wasn't impressed!
> View attachment 453599
> View attachment 453599


Put her up on that stage in front of you and let her work it!


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Soooooo. I took this morning off several days prior. Wake up and help the wife get the kids ready so I don’t piss her off too much. It’s getting late, the children are whining/crying and I tell the boss, “I got to go”. Quickly defecate, shower, and I’m out the door. 
Rewind. Wednesday I went out and got scent busted twice in the morning by does. I was furious and went home to wash and dry all my gear. Went out that evening and had a two year old 9 point that winded me but was interested enough to come into range. 
Fast forward. I dumped about a quarter cup of carbon dust in my under layer tote and my outer layer tote. Zeolite just wasn’t cutting it. I had to help with the little ones in the morning, aka, wait for the boss to leave before she saw all this black **** she despises on the floor. I put way too much in the tote but gave it a good shake the night before anyway. 
I come rolling out of the house looking like a PR nightmare, about 15 minutes after legal shooting time. Get to the stand and have a fawn bust me from the food plot. Not too worried at this point because a lot of the little ones have been left solo this past week. 
I worked my butt off this winter for this spot. Managed to slip a track off the dozer making this trail. Immediately after getting up I have Molly’s showing up all over. Been hunting an hour and have 9 within 60 yards, some of the Molly’s bedding close by. An hour later I have a booner doe at 18 yards and she keeps looking south towards the pond. All the sudden a doe busts up from the pond and I grab my bow. Immediately I see him and realize which deer it is. He comes in, I draw my bow when he’s behind a red oak at 12 yards and he quarters away hard towards the does. Once he’s satisfied with the olfactory senses with the girls he gives me a better quartering away and I send one at 18. Immediately fist pump and put the bow down. 

he hops to about 50 and is just standing there. I’m impatiently waiting for him to tumble over but it’s just not happening. All the sudden I go from a fist pump to freaking the f+*£ out. Have three does within 20 to my west and one has me pegged. Over the next couple minutes I nock another arrow. I can only see his head at roughly 50 and he slowly turns walking straight away. I draw, loose and he mule kicks. Watch him run and the alpha let’s the neighborhood know I’m in a tree. 
4 hours later I’m on the track. Get to the spot of the second arrow, 53 yards. I’d never shoot that far normally, but I was having a myocardial thinking this deer was getting away. He died within 60 yards of the second shot. I’m extremely thankful to kill this deer. I’ve been hunting hard. Second best scoring deer at 137 1/8” green gross (sober score) and my heaviest buck ever at 209# dressed. This is how i found him.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Fisherman6 said:


> Another shooter...same trail...same story..60 yards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Not too late to move a stand................


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 453635
> Soooooo. I took this morning off several days prior. Wake up and help the wife get the kids ready so I don’t piss her off too much. It’s getting late, the children are whining/crying and I tell the boss, “I got to go”. Quickly defecate, shower, and I’m out the door.
> Rewind. Wednesday I went out and got scent busted twice in the morning by does. I was furious and went home to wash and dry all my gear. Went out that evening and had a two year old 9 point that winded me but was interested enough to come into range.
> Fast forward. I dumped about a quarter cup of carbon dust in my under layer tote and my outer layer tote. Zeolite just wasn’t cutting it. I had to help with the little ones in the morning, aka, wait for the boss to leave before she saw all this black **** she despises on the floor. I put way too much in the tote but gave it a good shake the night before anyway.
> ...


Nice! Where did first shot go! Just curious?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 453635
> Soooooo. I took this morning off several days prior. Wake up and help the wife get the kids ready so I don’t piss her off too much. It’s getting late, the children are whining/crying and I tell the boss, “I got to go”. Quickly defecate, shower, and I’m out the door.
> Rewind. Wednesday I went out and got scent busted twice in the morning by does. I was furious and went home to wash and dry all my gear. Went out that evening and had a two year old 9 point that winded me but was interested enough to come into range.
> Fast forward. I dumped about a quarter cup of carbon dust in my under layer tote and my outer layer tote. Zeolite just wasn’t cutting it. I had to help with the little ones in the morning, aka, wait for the boss to leave before she saw all this black **** she despises on the floor. I put way too much in the tote but gave it a good shake the night before anyway.
> ...












Congrats!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Didn't get in stand till 4:10 but I'm here. Good luck all.
> 
> BTW who the hell mows their lawn in november.


The guy who got 9.72” of rain in October and was in a deer stand on the days that were a little bit dry. Leaves finally came down so it was a 2-4-1. Savvy veteran play!

No more lawn care this year!


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Nice! Where did first shot go! Just curious?


right behind the shoulder, one lung. Must have just missed the heart.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I had a nice looking. Doe headed my way, I had the crossbow ready but before she got in range an eight point came from up wind. I thought sure she would continue down the trail and I decided to take the first one that gave me a shot. Unfortunately she veered off taking the buck with her. The fawn stayed and continued to wait. On a positive note my wife had pan seared salmon ready when I got home.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Playin' Hooky said:


> The guy who got 9.72” of rain in October and was in a deer stand on the days that were a little bit dry. Leaves finally came down so it was a 2-4-1. Savvy veteran play!
> 
> No more lawn care this year!


Oh, and...this guy


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

T Brown said:


> right behind the shoulder, one lung. Must have just missed the heart.
> View attachment 453645


Stud buck. Congrats!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

T Brown said:


> right behind the shoulder, one lung. Must have just missed the heart.
> View attachment 453645


Congrats on a spectacular buck! If your child is 3’6” then that buck is 12’ tall!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

T Brown said:


> right behind the shoulder, one lung. Must have just missed the heart.
> View attachment 453645





T Brown said:


> right behind the shoulder, one lung. Must have just missed the heart.
> View attachment 453645


Nice! Did you weigh him! He looks pretty big!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Give him a grunt or bleat!


Tried both, nose down walking quick. Never stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

riverman said:


> Not too late to move a stand................


Been bouncing around a lot. Always a different view. Just hasn’t come together. Gonna keep moving though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Marty H said:


> Heading out for the first time since I got this rotten cold ! It's the best time to hunt and I'm sick ! Took a maximum dose of Tylenol Cold and strapping myself in ! Wife's sick too so she told me I have to shoot a smaller one since she's not leaving the wood stove tonight. The last two does dressed in the 120's so I guess instead of loading it in the truck I'll drag it home with my John Deere B !


Saw that beautiful 8 at 30 yards and while he was deciding whether to come to me or go away guess what I did again , a surprise cough ! I'll try to time the cough and the roar of the '06 next Friday !


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

T Brown said:


> right behind the shoulder, one lung. Must have just missed the heart.
> View attachment 453645


Cute kid!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Fisherman6 said:


> Tried both, nose down walking quick. Never stopped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'll send you something in your in box to try.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> *Live from the hospital today fellas*.
> 
> View from the room:
> 
> ...


Wait, what?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

LuckyBucks said:


> Wait, what?


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

protectionisamust said:


> Follow up from yesterdays post - buck down baby!! Found him this morning.
> View attachment 453929
> View attachment 453927


CONGRATS man, nice buck


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

RMH do you dislike people that shoot deer on the eighth of November?
Nobody got the the thumb what the heck 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Namrock said:


> Buncha y'all slaying them beasts last couple days! Congratulations to all of ya! Pretty work boys!!!!
> Had 5 chasing by me tonight. Drew on 1 at 15yds that was all puffed up & posturing to one of the smaller bucks. Decided not to drop the string. & After seeing him on a cam check afterwards I'm glad I didn't. Mainframe 10 with a split brow on his right. He's lucky I'm getting soft in my old age. But man he was pushing his luck!
> View attachment 453773
> View attachment 453775


Umm good things come to those that wait !!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ac338 said:


> Here's a picture.
> View attachment 453977


The mermaid hunter LOL


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> The mermaid hunter LOL


But I guarantee that mermaid isn't cold


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> But I guarantee that mermaid isn't cold


If I am in a box blind and it's really cold I use an old sleeping bag up to my waist. Not quite as warm but similar concept.


----------

